# Pictures of a pigeon found in Chicago.



## Angela75 (Aug 17, 2009)

To grab your attention I decided to post pictures of a pigeon I found here.
Hope you don't mind. I really want to help this little bird and find caring home for him(her?)
Here is the story: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/found-pigeon-in-chicago-il-is-looking-for-new-home-38991.html


----------



## Angela75 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is one more picture:


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty bird!  It's a shame a homer like that would be sent somewhere just to be eaten


----------



## Angela75 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi MaryOfExeter,

I agree with you. I was so disappointed today, when the owner told me, that he sold his pigeons to the poultry store. A week ago, when we were talking, he told me how much he loves his birds. I do not understand this kind of love.
He told, that pigeons are his life passion for more than 10 years. Yes, now I know, what kind of "passion" it is.

Angela75.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well this one...the one that got away, is the lucky one and lucky you found her. She is very pretty.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

she is pretty, is it possible for you to keep her?


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

What a lovely bird! How cruel he is who sold it for food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sold to a poultry store..... Im speechless....but it makes me so glad this bird founds it's way to you.


----------



## Angela75 (Aug 17, 2009)

Birdbabe said:


> she is pretty, is it possible for you to keep her?


Hi Birdbabe,
Unfortunately,I can't keep her. I have 3 cats at home, which makes her life stressful here.


----------



## Angela75 (Aug 17, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> sold to a poultry store..... Im speechless....but it makes me so glad this bird founds it's way to you.


Yes, unfortunately, that what he did..I was speechless, too, when he told me that.


----------

